# Epoxy or Hydraulic Cement?



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

Hey guys, went and looked at a small foundation repair the other day and have to fix three separate vertical cracks in a poured foundation.

We got a ton of rain a few weeks ago and apparently the footer drain was overwhelmed and let some water in, they told me that they have never had issues with them though and the entire area is actually very dry around the cracks.

Having pretty limited experience with repairs like this I planned on simply chasing out the cracks with a grinder and either drilling holes or getting some type of studs (from Redhead or Tapcon) and making a small form.

My question is what type of product to use on it. The guy at the local supply house has both a two part "foundation" epoxy, or Speedcrete.

Which would you use on a sometimes leaky crack?


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

It depends upon the cause of the crack. Is it live or dead? If dead, the hydraulic cement is cheaper, easier (no form needed), and entirely sufficient. If is a live crack, then you will need a suitably shaped and primed flexible joint sealer, but note that it will only work on the positive pressure side of the wall, i.e. the outside.


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

Tscarborough is right.....but I do love my Speedcrete Redline.


----------



## PSG (Oct 16, 2010)

If you go to a concrete material supply house like Carter Waters or Nu Way you can buy a crack repair kit that has everything you need to fix it properly. There is no grinding or drilling needed. You glue small plastic injection ports over the crack about every 12", then trowel epoxy over the crack. After that sets up you inject an epoxy the consistency if water into the lowest port until it comes out the net one up. Continue working up to the top.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

Epoxy or Hydraulic cement will not repair a live joint, they will merely move it over a 1/4" inch. If you are not sure if it is dead, it will take a seasonal cycle to find out. Any repair done without knowing is a short term patch.


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

They are all on an inside corner.

Foundation was poured in the 70's and she said the cracks have been there for at least 20 years, she only became concerned about them because of the recent monsoon that hit us.

I assume the cracks are dead based on the size and age of them.

I do love Speedcrete too, that stuff is great.

I am thinking I will chase them out a little bit, patch them, and put a little extra on the contract for a spring time inspection to ensure they will remain patched.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

Sounds like a plan.


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

Holy crap, those urethane/epoxy sealing kits run like $130 for 10 ft.

That must be good stuff.


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

sitdwnandhngon said:


> I am thinking I will chase them out a little bit, patch them, and put a little extra on the contract for a spring time inspection to ensure they will remain patched.


I am kinda lost here. Is foundaiton EXPOSED?!:blink:

How are you going to check in spring? Dig it up?


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

Inside


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

sitdwnandhngon said:


> Inside


ah...


----------

